# New Griptilian Mods!



## gbleeker (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi everyone, I wanted to show off Luke's work - two new Griptilian mods. These are straight from Luke at Custom Scales Division. Damascus blade is from Grand Levitt. Please let me know what you think! The first three photos are courtesy of Luke and that is why his stock blades are shown. I swapped blades when the scales arrived

First is all Bocoto wood with carbon fiber spacer and black S30V blade. Second is all carbon fiber with blue glow-in-the-dark accents on the spacer (see photo). 

Enjoy!!


----------



## mossyoak (Jul 28, 2009)

thats badasss


----------



## csshih (Jul 28, 2009)

WOW! 
on the CF / dama blade


----------



## PG5768 (Jul 28, 2009)

Very very nice!


----------



## hiker123 (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow those are sweet, they look even better with your blades. How do they feel in the hand?


----------



## sledhead (Jul 29, 2009)

Carbon Fiber and Damascus=Winning combo!:thumbsup: Gotta love the glow in the dark accents!


----------



## gbleeker (Jul 29, 2009)

hiker123 said:


> Wow those are sweet, they look even better with your blades. How do they feel in the hand?



They feel great! The spacer with the jagged edges grips extremely well. I imagine if you had to grip tightly to cut something, hard... you might cut your hand up a bit..


----------



## copperfox (Jul 29, 2009)

They both look good, but I like the carbon fiber more. :twothumbs


----------



## greenLED (Jul 29, 2009)

Need linky to source, please.


----------



## gbleeker (Jul 30, 2009)

greenLED said:


> Need linky to source, please.



This is the site I found him on, and contacted him on the same site! 

http://blog.cuscadi.de/


----------

